# nabít si držku



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer, narazil jsem na obrat *nabít si držku*, který neznám.  Podle slovníku "držk- = drštk- " (animal's mouth?  Tripe ??)  Sloveso "nabít" znám ve smyslu "to load/charge/cram/pack" atd.. ale _nabít si držku_?  Vygoogloval jsem si několik dalších příkladů ve snaze se dopídit jeho vyznamu, ale ani v těch dalších souvislostech není mi ten smysl jasný. Prostě jsem z toho jelen. Can anyone help with explaining (třeba i česky) the meaning please, or suggest an alternative phrase?  And what does "držka" mean literally?

(1) "Ale ta přílišná snaha o kontrolu a přílišná protektivita to podle mě jen zhorší. Mladý člověk si musí ozkoušet své hranice, "*nabít si držku*" ..."
http://www.rodina.cz/nazor15225383.htm  (My try: něco jako "find his own way" .."?)

(2) "Měla jsem potřebu se poprat se svým skřítkem, který ve mně dřímá a utíká před světem. Který je natolik lenošný a odsouvá a potlačuje realitu, až je nucen *nabít si držku*, zpytovat svědomí, udělat dva kotrmelce vzad a tři zpět, aby jej přešly choutky existenciální krize, ve které se plácá."
http://is.muni.cz/th/221763/pedf_b/Bakalarska_prace_Katerina_Bakotova.txt  (My try: ?) 

(3) "- Na volné noze jsem od října loňského roku. Pracuji z domova. Nemůžu si stěžovat na nedostatek zakázek, ovšem stále řeším problém - jak se soustředit na práci, a ne na ostatní věci? .....
- Víte co doopravy pomůže?*nabít si držku*, ale fakt ..." (My try: ?) http://webtrh.cz/127586-soustredit-praci-facebook-icq-podobne

(4) "- Zdravím všechny lidi z motorkářů. Potřebovala bych poradit. Vybírám si motorku. Bohužel ale nevím jakou..(...)
- já radím každýmu pro začátek, *nabít si držku* na babetě ... (My try: learn the ropes, learn the basics/"get the hang of it" ?) 
http://www.motorkari.cz/forum-detail/?ft=56713&fid=8&pgr=2 

(5) "Neudělala jsem v životě vždycky jen správné věci. Udělala jsem i pár dost ošklivých věcí. Nejsem na některé hrdá. Ale nelituji. Jak se říká, chybami se člověk učí. Podle mě je to pravda. Bez nich bychom to nebyli my. Ty morálně špatné věci nám ukážou, jak už se nikdy v životě chovat nechceme. A *nabít si držku* sám, to je podle mě jediná účinná cesta..." (My try: find one's own way ? asi jako (1))  http://barevny-svet.blogspot.com/ 

(6) "Nemám ráda neupřímnost a přetvářku :-( A když mi někdo přikazuje, co mám dělat. *Nabít si držku* musím sama ..." ( My try "find my own way", asi jako (1) ?)
http://www.signaly.cz/vendelin/info

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bibax

*Dršťka* je hovězí žaludek (= tripe). Odtud snad pochází i vulgární výraz *držka*, též huba nebo tlama/tlamajzna (německy das Maul, anglicky snad trap, yap, gob), dále se používá klapačka (od slovesa klapati, něm. die Klappe) a zobák.

Užitečné fráze (kdybys chtěl někdy v hospodě vyvolat rvačku nebo dostat od šéfa výpověď): Drž hubu! Zavři držku! Zavři zobák! (= Shut up!); mírnější varianta (můžeš říci manželce): Zavři (už tu) klapačku! Sklapni!; nejslušněší varianta: Zmlkni (už konečně)! Už zmlkni! Mlč už (konečně)!

*nabíti něco* (např. pušku, baterii) = to load, to charge;

*nabíti někomu* / zbít někoho = natlouci někomu / ztlouci někoho = namlátit někomu / zmlátit někoho = dát někomu výprask = (vulg.) dát někomu přes držku/hubu = to give somebody a thrashing/hiding;

_'Zbil jsem ho'_ je častější než _'Nabil jsem mu'_.

*nabíti si* je zvratné (reflexive), tj. nabít sám sobě; častější je 'natlouci si': _upadl a natloukl si (nos)_; ještě častějsí je 'rozbít si' s předmětem: _rozbil si nos (hlavu, koleno, hubu, atd.)_.

Co se týče té fráze: když se někdo učí jezdit na kole, obvykle si alespoň jednou natluče. Odtud obrazně: když získáváš nové netriviální znalosti a zkušenosti, tak si musíš nevyhnutelně _*"nabít držku"*_. Není to tedy tak úplně hledání vlastní nové cesty. Když například začneš investovat do cenných papírů, tak si nejprve "nabiješ držku", úplně stejně jako všichni začínající investoři před tebou. Teprve pak ses (možná) něco naučil.


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Sloveso "nabít" znám ve smyslu "to load/charge/cram/pack" atd..


Cizinci, kteří se učí česky, se často příliš upínají na druhotné významy sloves s předponou, které jako idiomatické bývají popsány ve slovnících, a zapomínají, že sloveso s předponou může stále být jen mírně pozměněným základovým slovesem.

Smysl použití předpony lze často odhadnout podle jiných sloves se stejnou předponou a základovým slovesem s podobným významem.

Pokud se například slovesa "bíti" a "rozbíti" běžně používají ve stejném smyslu jako slovesa "tlouci" a "roztlouci", je možné očekávat významovou spřaženost i u jiných předpon. Některé kombinace přitom mohou být zřídkavé a chybět tudíž ve slovnících (např. "zabíti" ve smyslu "zatlouci"). 

Tvar "nabíti" ve smyslu "natlouci" je ovšem běžný. Stejně tak lze potkat slovesa "namlátiti", "naflákati", "naprati" nebo "dáti/dostati na ...".

Ostatně i druhotný význam slovesa "nabíti" souvisí s nutností napěchovat náboj a prach do zbraně.



> And what does "držka" mean literally?



Staročeské "drščka" (dršťka, drška, držka, dršek...) bylo označení pro žaludek nebo vnitřnosti. Bylo to také časté osobní a místní jméno. Etymologicky patrně souvisí s tvary "drsný", "drásat", "drhat".

Nový význam "huba/ústa" získalo toto slovo mylným pochopením rčení "spraviti si dršťku (žaludek/chuť)". Pro tento význam se dnes používá tvar "držka", který se naopak již nepoužívá pro původní význam. Slovo "držka" může také označovat celý obličej.

Pro původní význam se navíc již delší dobu prosazuje pomnožné pojetí ("dršťky" jako "vnitřnosti"). "Dršťky" (dršky, držky...) je také lidové označení pro tahací harmoniku.


 V souvislosti se spojením "nabít si držku" je ještě dobré zmínit lidové slovo "držkopád" (= pád na držku). Místo "nabít si držku" je možné říci i "zažít držkopád". Pokud se někdo chce vyhnout obhroublým výrazům, vystačí si s pouhým "nabít si".


----------



## littledogboy

The meaning seems now clear; I wonder if you, EnquiringMind can come up with an English equivalent? All I can think of is getting your hand slapped..


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky littledogboy a dalším za cenné odpovědi.  I knew "zbít" and "rozbít" in the sense of "tlouct" (to hit/strike/beat/thump/bang etc), but didn't make the connection for "*na*bít". (Thank you bibax and werrr ). Nepomohla taky skutečnost, že význam slova "držka" mi nebyl jasný.       Zdá se mi, že neexistuje jeden anglický ekvivalent ve všech příkladech, které jsem původně uvedl (there's no one-size-fits-all equivalent). 
Podle kontextu by skutečně mohlo sedět "getting your hand slapped", ale i "to get your fingers burnt", "learn as you go along", "find out for yourself" a "learn by trial and error" (i když ten význam není úplně stejný), ale nejvýstižnějším mi pripadá obrat "to learn the hard way - see idioms" (s důrazem na slovo "hard").
Například: _nenechá si říct, musí si sám/sama nabít držku_ - _(s)he can't be *told*, (s)he has to learn the *hard* way_. (The *bolded* words are stressed in English.) 

Jinak bych taky upozornil na to, že neexistuje v angličtině žádné zvlášťní slovo pro animal's mouth (tlama/huba/držka) jako třeba francouzsky "la gueule".   Slintavka a kulhavka - foot-and-mouth disease, "don't look a gift horse in the mouth", and so forth.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ještě jako postskriptum uvádím "překlad" prvních pár vět svého původního dotazu ve verzi "Google translate".  Působí to opravdu legračně - it's a scream! 


                      "Good evening, I came across a sales _*charge you bastards,*_ you know.   According to the dictionary "tripe, tripe-=" (animal's mouth? Trip?)  The verb "to charge" known in the sense of "to load / charge / cram /  pack" and so on.  but _charge you head open?_   Vygoogloval I have several other examples in an attempt to dopídit its  importance, but even in those other contexts is not clear to me that  sense.  I just out of the deer...." 

Zajímavé na tom je, že Google translate zvolil pro stejný výraz "nabít si držku" dva odlišné (a stejně nesmyslné) obraty - "charge you bastards"  a "charge you head open" !  Tedy jak už všichni určitě dobře víme, není na translation machines vůbec spolehnutí. Budeme teda opravdu "out of the deer"  ("baffled"/"flummoxed")!


----------



## ptr

"Nabít si držku" = "rozbít si hubu" (např. při pádu z kola, při pádu na lyžích, při pádu ze schodů apod.) Nemusí se jednat nutně o zranění obličeje, může to být míněno obecně, jako přivodit si zranění při pádu způsobeném vlastní nešikovností.


----------



## texpert

Enquiring Mind said:


> Zajímavé na tom je, že Google translate zvolil pro stejný výraz "nabít si držku" dva odlišné (a stejně nesmyslné) obraty - "charge you bastards"  a "charge you head open" ! Tedy jak už všichni určitě dobře víme, není na translation machines vůbec spolehnutí. Budeme teda opravdu "out of the deer"  ("baffled"/"flummoxed")!



Ach, Google Translator, damage to speak! Credited with five shots on the ass (čili "zasloužil by pět ran na zadek"


----------



## Paraplíčko

ptr said:


> "Nabít si držku" = "rozbít si hubu" (např. při pádu z kola, při pádu na lyžích, při pádu ze schodů apod.) Nemusí se jednat nutně o zranění obličeje, může to být míněno obecně, jako přivodit si zranění při pádu způsobeném vlastní nešikovností.


Yes, this is the exact explanation of the meaning. If you will fall down from the bike and you will hurt your face.
So the sentence is usually used if you had a bad experience which helped you for your future life. You will not do the same mistake anymore. E.G if you are fall in love with some girl. And she stole to you all money because you trusted her. So if you will talk about it to your friends so you can use "Nabil jsem si držku". But you will be more careful later


----------



## Cautus

werrr said:


> Staročeské "drščka" (dršťka, drška, držka, dršek...) bylo označení pro žaludek nebo vnitřnosti. Bylo to také časté osobní a místní jméno. Etymologicky patrně souvisí s tvary "drsný", "drásat", "drhat".


Pokud se nepletu, tak původně mělo rčení o zničené dršťce význam pochroumaných vnitřností, tedy stav, kdy člověku není dobře. Až časem se přeměnilo v označení obličeje, pravděpodobně proto, že jeho zranění je okamžitě patrné.
_Cautus_


----------

